

"The obvious need for a new punctuation mark" - devinmontgomery
http://observatory.designobserver.com/feature/lets-make-a-mark/37679/

======
lutusp
This confuses the need for a more subtle kind of prose expression on one hand,
with the available plain-text punctuation marks on the other.

Rather than inventing a new punctuation mark, I recommend the alternative of
choosing different words, or (in many environments) exploiting the existence
of different text rendering styles, instead of requiring a new character to
add to the vast number of available characters in the Unicode universe. For
example, why not use _italics_ for emphasis, for something that doesn't quite
merit an exclamation mark?

Or as a last resort, one can use the inverted exclamation mark (¡), which has
the advantage of already existing (it's in the extended ASCII character set,
hex location a1). This might lead to expressions like "I can't decide how I
feel about this!¡!¡".

> The obvious need ...

I beg to differ -- it's not an obvious need.

------
kstenerud
Use multiple exclamation marks depending on level of excitement. This problem
is already solved.

